# Transport a goat in the trunk of a car?????



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I got Storey's Guide to Raising Dairy Goats from the library and was quite shocked to find the suggestion that you could transport a goat in the trunk of a car :shocked: . I can't imagine doing that - it seems very cruel. Has anyone here ever done that? Would you consider doing it? 

Jen


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I have not, and no I would not! I agree with you seems cruel.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I never have, but really if you think about it. If you have a small goat or kid with a dog crate in the trunk, it might actually help calm them. As long as it wasn't a really long drive and they werent' going to get to hot. I think it's fine, doesn't seem cruel to me. A large breed, I don't think I would, unless it was a large trunk and they were in a crate that they could stand up and turn around in.

Now if you were to hog tie the goat and just leave it there in the trunk, now that would be cruel.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have read the same thing in a book.
It is amazing how out dated those books are.
I have done it before but will never again consider it.
I left the trunk open a crack and it was a short trip. So she did have air and everything.
I found out how ILLEGAL it is. If they see any animal or human in the trunk they arrest you on the spot for in-humane transport and animal abuse. Then there are 100's $$ of fines on top of that.
For that reason I would never do it again. I try not to break the law and that was my only option for transport then.I was also a complete "idiot" then..as I didn't have TGS and didn't know anything about goats(or how to transport them).So if you think I was an idiot for that then I agree. 

It may seem cruel (and it is) but the doe wasn't scared in any way.
I had the hardest time getting her out as she was really relaxed.

Note: a lot of states have the same laws about in-humane transport and fines and getting arrested may follow.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I have. I put the seat down between the trunk and the backseat. She was on a dog leash so she couldn't run all over the place. It worked great. She laid down and stared at me.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I haven't but I have seen allot of people put kids in the trunk. I even saw someone cram a six year old Toggenburg doe in the trunk of a small car which was pretty cruel. I think it would be fine if it was cooler weather and a kid in a carrier but not much else.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok with the seats down, I might do.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I had a guy call me wanting to buy my goats and asked if I would have a problem if he put them in the trunk? I said with the seats down right? so they can roam he said yes. So I said ok thinking he would just let the seat down so they could lay in trunk if htey wanted to...turns out he wanted to tie their legs and put them in the trunk without the seat down...of course I showed him how to get out of my neighborhood as this really upset me!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't see a huge issue with it, but you may not have brake lights or anything after since I know there are wires back there they could get to. LOL 

I've never done it, but in the back of the car, yeah.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I would think that would not be the best way to transport them. I feel as though we all have "sense" but the average person--they really can't tell what is hot or too warm ect. 

Also-is there a risk of carbon monoxide poisoning--esp. if the trunk is cracked? 

I don't see any issue w/putting the seats down and allowing access to the back of the car-esp. cause you can watch them.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I can maybe see doing it with the seats down. Also, the book wasn't refering to kids - it was in the section on on breeding does and transporting the does to the buck. The author did say that some people might not agree with it but they felt it was a better/safer option than transporting the animal in the bed of a pickup.

Jen


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok dont think im a bad goat mom but I have transported a goatie in the trunk.

We had 5 does to go ultrasound and of course 1 didnt fit. I called the vet and she said since it was only 10 minutes away to go ahead and put a crate in the trunk with the goat. I did and she ended up being the calmest and quietest. The other girls were SCREAMING and not happy! When I got my doe out of the trunk she was super happy and didnt care about anything! She ended up having twins that spring


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

The only time I find that they scream is not from riding in the trunk but when I get out of the car and leave them behind, lol. Usually they just lay down and enjoy the ride but like I said I leave the 1/2 the seat down and their on a dog leash to keep them contained. I was coming home one evening with one riding in the back and stopped at Burger King to pick up dinner and she bawled like a baby when the car stopped moving and I got out. People stared at me like I'd locked my baby in the trunk. I had to tell them it was a goat. I think the motion of the car relaxes them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would be so scared about the fumes from the exhaust....there is that slight chance... that it might get in there...  

I have never seen any of my buyers...put goats in the truck.. it is in a dog crate in the back seat....JMO :wink:


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

When I was a teenager I had someone buy one of my wethers and take it home in the front seat of a Cadillac. And I mean a really nice one! That was one lucky goatie. I would not sell to anyone who wanted to put them in a trunk.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I put my girls in the backseat of my car all the time. If I did put them in the trunk, I'd drop at least the middle chunk of the seat so they could stick their heads out and get fresh air.

Rosie, my baby girl, usually rides shotgun and is very well behaved. Once or twice she's ridden on my lap, but I have a hard time steering with her there so I usually discourage her from doing that. The last time I took her into the car she sat in the backseat since my friend came with and she was in heat. She made me a bit hard of hearing in one ear.


----------

